# NDI Source wont show in stream PC



## Vixchips (Jun 20, 2020)

Every thing seems to be installed correctly but the source will not appear on the streaming PC screen after selecting it in the drop down. Please Help somebody!


----------



## Sukiyucky (Jun 20, 2020)

On the NDI client(s) go to the Tools menu
NDI Output Settings
Enable the Main Output and give your Main Output name (like NDIClient 1)

On the NDI Server, go to the Tools menu.
NDI Output settings
Enable the Main Output checkbox and give your Main Output name (like NDIServer)
Add a NDI Source
Right click the NDI Source to bring up Properties and in the Source name choose NDIClient1


----------



## Vixchips (Jun 20, 2020)

Sukiyucky said:


> On the NDI client(s) go to the Tools menu
> NDI Output Settings
> Enable the Main Output and give your Main Output name (like NDIClient 1)
> 
> ...


Thank you but I’ve gotten this far already. But even though the source name appears in the drop down menu, once selected and OK’d the image does not appear. Instead I’m left with a red dot at the top left corner and a black screen.


----------



## carlmmii (Jun 20, 2020)

Try selecting your source and pressing Ctrl+R to reset the transform, or Ctrl+F to fit it to screen... just to make sure it's not just leaving the scaling at 0x0 even when receiving a video feed.


----------



## Sukiyucky (Jun 20, 2020)

Check also to make sure the resolutions match. That is, Video Output (Scaled) Resolution of the NDI Client matches the Base (Canvas) Resolution in the NDI Server.


----------



## Vixchips (Jun 20, 2020)

Sukiyucky said:


> Check also to make sure the resolutions match. That is, Video Output (Scaled) Resolution of the NDI Client matches the Base (Canvas) Resolution in the NDI Server.



Ok thanks I will give these suggestions a try shortly. Thanks!


----------



## Vixchips (Jun 20, 2020)

carlmmii said:


> Try selecting your source and pressing Ctrl+R to reset the transform, or Ctrl+F to fit it to screen... just to make sure it's not just leaving the scaling at 0x0 even when receiving a video feed.


Thanks. I give that a shot and get back to ya with the results.


----------



## Vixchips (Jun 21, 2020)

Sukiyucky said:


> Check also to make sure the resolutions match. That is, Video Output (Scaled) Resolution of the NDI Client matches the Base (Canvas) Resolution in the NDI Server.


YES!!! This worked bro! Thanks!! Seriously Thank you!!


----------



## sheila27 (Nov 20, 2020)

Sukiyucky said:


> Check also to make sure the resolutions match. That is, Video Output (Scaled) Resolution of the NDI Client matches the Base (Canvas) Resolution in the NDI Server.


Hi, please help me.. Where can I find Video output (scaled)??


----------



## x7t (Apr 4, 2021)

Vixchips said:


> YES!!! This worked bro! Thanks!! Seriously Thank you!!


How exactly did you do this?


----------



## Sukiyucky (Apr 4, 2021)

You go to OBS video category and set the resolutions...


----------

